# Grand Pacific Palisades Owners



## temerson (Feb 12, 2006)

How hard is it to book a summer week when you own a float unit?  In order to get the dates that you want do you have to call in at 8:00am sharp at the 12 month booking window?  Does the same difficulty apply in the other two So Cal resorts that Grand Pacific manages (Carlsbad Inn & Seapointe)?

I've seen fixed/float weeks for sale at the Carlsbad Inn & Seapointe, but not any at Palisades.  Maybe I'm just not looking in the right areas   .


----------



## calgal (Feb 12, 2006)

Summer weeks are all fixed at Grand Pacific Palisades. However, the lower season floating week interval extends through week 25, so there is a bit of summer at the tail end of the first float period. You don't call 12 months ahead. You call on Nov 1st for the year that begins 14 months ahead. I called in right at the stated time on Nov 1st and requested week 24. It took about 1/2 hour to get through the phone lines, but no problem getting the requested week. I was on hold for awhile and able to listen to the activity in the room and everyone was confirming week 25s. I will be using the week myself, but my prior experience trading in RCI with a week at the beginning of June was that it was as good a trader as anything.


----------



## temerson (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks, I was wondering how those seasonal float dates worked.  Ideally if you bought in low season wks 1-25 & 36-52 you could still book a summer week without too much difficulty.  As for the booking window, did you call in on Nov 1, 2005 for week 24 of 2006 or 2007?


----------



## Harry (Feb 12, 2006)

*Our Experience*

For the last 4 years we have been able to trade into either Seapointe (which I prefer) or Palisades and we wait until about this time of year.  We own a float week.  It is much easier with Seapointe if you are an RCI Points member.


----------



## shawnandmichelle (Feb 13, 2006)

*Should I Sell or Trade?*

I own a 2 bdm float at Grand Pacific Palisades (1-25, 36-52).  However, I really want summer weeks in California.

My question is should I exchange (through RCI or the internal Grand Pacific Exchange) or simply bite the bullet, sell my existing timeshare and buy something with a summer week?

What would you do?  How easy / difficult will it be to trade for a summer week using this GPP week?

By the way, if you were to seel would you go with a club such as Sunterra or fixed at a California resort.

Thanks.


----------



## calgal (Feb 13, 2006)

ShawnandMichelle, For your own use you might as well make the best reservation you can and see if the trades you are offered with rci are suitable summer weeks. I think they will be, especially with the Grand Pacific Resorts internal preference. If you are not happy with your trades, then you could buy at a resort and season you want, and forget about exchanging.

And for the OP, the reservation made 11/1/05 was for 6/07.


----------



## Harry (Feb 13, 2006)

*You should be ok*

I agree with Calgirl. Your preference will behind those fixed weeks, and the summer floater (like us) but you will be ahead of everyone else.  You may not get your home resort, but you should be able to get something within the grand pacific group and to me that is what makes timesharing so much fun.


----------



## lauran24 (Feb 15, 2006)

I own July 4th week, which fluctuates every year.  I've never tried the GPP Internal Exchange and trying to debate whether to deposit my week with RCI or just use the internal exchange.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chemteach (Feb 17, 2006)

lauran24 said:
			
		

> I own July 4th week, which fluctuates every year.  I've never tried the GPP Internal Exchange and trying to debate whether to deposit my week with RCI or just use the internal exchange.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Lauran,
You may want to request a list of the internal exchange opportunities from GPR before depositing.  They do not have a huge list, though they do often get Hawaii weeks.  There is still a fee to do an exchange.  Your week would probably have top trading ability in RCI.  Are you trying to trade back into the GPR system for a different week?
Edye


----------



## JohnnyO (Apr 4, 2006)

With the Grand Pacific Resorts internal trading preference you should have no problem trading for a summer week within the RCI system.  Just plan ahead and be specific with what you want (resorts, size of unit, date range) and put in an on-going search.  Studio's and 1 BR's are usually not a problem but it does get more competitive for the prime summer 2 BR units and 3 BR units. The key is owning within the group to avoid the 1 in 4 rule for outside exchangers.

Good luck.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 19, 2006)

We'll be checking into a 2 bedroom at Grand Pacific Palisades this Saturday, our first time there.

Do you have recommendations for a building/unit we should request? Or any units to avoid? Should we just request on the top floor?

Any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Maria & Tim


----------

